

Uber CFO Steps Down - thisjustinm
http://mashable.com/2015/03/16/uber-cfo-steps-down/

======
thisjustinm
"Right now, the happiest thing I can think of is driving my daughter to school
and swim practice."

Ironic but nonetheless understandable statement coming from an executive of a
driving service.

